

Grow VC launches, aiming to become the Kiva for tech startups - swombat
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/02/15/grow-vc-launches-aiming-to-become-the-kiva-for-tech-startups/

======
adamhowell
With the returns VC investing has had the last several years, the only reason
there's still money in VC is because it's a fun and exciting thing for people
with lots of money to invest in.

People without lots of money and who will have no one-on-one time with the
founders they're investing in are throwing their money away with something
like this.

Those types of investors need index funds, not the "Kiva for tech startups".

~~~
nanijoe
Well, it turns out they actually screen "funders" , you have to already have a
track record with funding startups before you can contribute..that right there
may be the death of GrowVC.

I think it would make more sense to allow any random person with money to
invest, and then work on how much power/say they have in the actual running of
the startup

~~~
sushi
Yeah. This seems more like angel funding than VC funding. I'd say that money
is relatively easier to arrange but finding someone who can mentor you along
the way is way more difficult. It's even better if you find such mentor who is
also willing to invest and give time to the idea.

By the way, I find this site is pretty good <http://www.kickstarter.com/>

BTW I am not related to this site in any way.

------
mos1
_aiming to become the Kiva_

Does this mean that Grow VC will pretend that you are loaning to one specific
individual, while actually just backfilling loans that have already been made
by other organizations?

